# I need books



## WillytheSmall (Mar 23, 2009)

Im 10 years old. I am not prone to reading but am trying to. Im going to read the Harry Potter books and Twilight. I like mostly fiction, but not sci-fi like star wars.I like Harry Potter, haven't read any twilight or seen the movie. I read manga like One Piece, and DragonBall Z, Yu Yu Hakoshu (Don't know how to spell it hehe) and medieval fiction but not like Knight George went on an adventure kid books.:lone: Teen stuff mostly.







_I also like this book.I wish they would make more!!!_


----------



## ash somers (Mar 24, 2009)

Isobelle Carmody does a lot of good teen stuff, Green Monkey Dreams comes to mind
the Obernewtyn Chronicles series is worth looking at and The Gathering 
is an excellent read for teenagers, um try Skellig by David Almond
my kids loved it and even some adult friends loved it, too

more about Skellig ... 


> In 2007 it was selected by judges of the CILIP Carnegie Medal for children's literature as one of the ten most important children's novels of the past 70 years.


that's just off the top of my head, i'll give you more when i think of them, enjoy !

Edit: arh yes, Roald Dahl is a must read for anybody
amongst my favourites would be, The Big Friendly Giant
James and the Giant Peach, Charlie & the Chocolate factory
also, Tales of the Unexpected.

Morris Gleitzman is another great kids author, try Wicked *wink*
which is a collaboratin with Paul Jennings, another fabulous writer

there, i'd say that should keep you out of trouble for quite a while *smile*


----------



## JosephB (Mar 24, 2009)

Hi. Here are a few books I read when I was your age:

_Dog of Flanders__
My Side of the Mountain
The Indian In the Cupboard (_One of my favorites, and after you read it, you can watch the movie, which is very good also.)

There are more, but that's all I can think of right now. I'll be talking to my mom later, and I'll ask her. My brother's and sisters read most of the same books I did, so she'll probably remember more titles.

I think it's great that want to read. As my mom always said, if you like to read, you'll never be bored!


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 24, 2009)

There's always the classics too.

Try _Wind In The Willows ~ Kenneth Grahame_

"The Mole had been working very hard all the morning, spring-cleaning his little home. First with brooms, then with dusters; then on ladders and steps and chairs, with a brush and a pail of whitewash; till he had dust in his throat and eyes, and splashes of whitewash all over his black fur, and an aching back and weary arms. Spring was moving in the air above and in the earth below and around him, penetrating even his dark and lowly little house with its spirit of divine discontent and longing.

It was small wonder, then, that he suddenly flung down his brush on the floor, said `Bother!' and `O blow!' and also `Hang spring-cleaning!' and bolted out of the house without even waiting to put on his coat.

Something up above was calling him imperiously, and he made for the steep little tunnel which answered in his case to the gravelled carriage-drive owned by animals whose residences are nearer to the sun and air. 

So he scraped and scratched and scrabbled and scrooged and then he scrooged again and scrabbled and scratched and scraped, working busily with his little paws and muttering to himself, `Up we go! Up we go!' till at last, pop! his snout came out into the sunlight, and he found himself rolling in the warm grass of a great meadow."


----------



## Kayleigh7 (Mar 24, 2009)

Go on Barnes & Noble. I can spend hours searching through their books. You look them up by age and category. Great way to find excellent books.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Mar 24, 2009)

Toilet Paper Tigers

Superfudge

Wayside School series


----------



## Crazed Scribe (Mar 24, 2009)

I enjoy reading _"The spook's apprentice"_ by Joseph Delaney. It's a fantasy with quite a few books to follow it if you enjoy the first.


----------



## WillytheSmall (Mar 24, 2009)

JosephB said:


> Hi. Here are a few books I read when I was your age.



Erm.. I'm not my age if you know what I mean. I'm more mature.Most people don't get that.But I don't know.The first post of reply was kind of what I was looking for.I think I may read The Gathering because, that just looks cool.And some more.Thanks anyways.And The Indian In The Cupboard I've read, I like that.:???:. Oh and I live in the U.S like most of you probably.So I don't have much money to buy books.So I most likely cant read two books at a time.But I find some stuff when I'm bored I go into thrift shops to look around and see some books.Other than that, the library and computer are my friends.I can get some books but not a lot at one time.


----------



## Hawke (Mar 24, 2009)

Hello and welcome to the community, Willy. 

You could also try _A Series of Unfortunate Events_ by Lemony Snicket. Good stuff, that. Funny, too.

There's also ten tons of stuff on this site. And the best part? It's all free!


----------



## Dr. Malone (Mar 24, 2009)

Tales of a Fourth Grade Nothing

There's a Boy in the Girl's Bathroom

Bruno and Boot's books

How to Eat Fried Worms

And all the Matt Christopher books are good, although if you're into manga and japanese stuff, you might not be too interested in reading about sports.


----------



## PageOfCups (Mar 25, 2009)

Have you tried the "His Dark Materials" trilogy by Phillip Pullman starting with Northern Lights (English edition). I think the American edition is called Golden Compas. If you've seen that rubbish film that was made of it don't worry, it's far better than the film.

The Old Kingdom trilogy by Garth Nix is also really good. That one starts off with Sabriel and a lot of it has the medievil setting that you've said you enjoy.

They should be easy enough to find in thed Teenage Reading section of any book shop since they're both still pretty popular and they've been out for a while so you might be able to find second hand copies somewhere.

Edit: I can't believe I forgot these. Goosebumps books are great if you can find them. I was reading them well into my teens even though I probably should have stopped when I got to about 11. They're by R.L. Stien and they're just really good fun. Also The Lion, The Witch and The Wardrobe is a really good fantasy adventure, though I can't comment on the rest of the Narnia series.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Mar 25, 2009)

The entire Narnia series is top-notch.  That's a good recommendation.


----------



## PageOfCups (Mar 25, 2009)

I never got around to reading the rest of it. I can't remember why though. I always meant to, just never got around to it.


----------



## vic (Mar 25, 2009)

I always enjoyed 'Judy Blume' books a couple have been mentioned above on posts
'Tales of a 4th Grade Nothing' & 'Superfudge'
I also liked 'The magicians Nephew'
and in my day (oops back to the 70's here! It was Enid Blyton, famous Five / Secret Seven although perhaps things have changed since my day (lol)


----------



## WillytheSmall (Mar 25, 2009)

Again, it's all kids books mostly.Narnia looks nice.This thread is an epic fail if you ask me.


----------



## Katastrof (Mar 25, 2009)

WillytheSmall said:


> Again, it's all kids books mostly.Narnia looks nice.This thread is an epic fail if you ask me.



Well, are you looking for higher reading material or books like Harry Potter and Twilight? Because the latter are kids books (and popular too, which isn't always linked to how good said books are.)

My recommendations (sticking to YA fiction until you clarify with more than just "epic fail"):
_
The Giver _by Lois Lowry. Pretty cool book when I read it in grade 8 and it's a great introduction to dystopian fiction. 

The _Artemis Fowl_ Series by  Eoin Colfer which is like Harry Potter and co.

and lastly, for kids mature beyond their age, _Ulysses _by James Joyce.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Mar 27, 2009)

Haha.  You give examples of Harry Potter and hover car racing and then you feel the books listed here are too juvenile for you?


----------



## JosephB (Mar 27, 2009)

> This thread is an epic fail if you ask me.


You're welcome.


----------



## Kayleigh7 (Mar 27, 2009)

lmao Joseph.

Willy...the small? well, for one thing..i'd change my user name if I were you. Two..

What type of books do you like? horror, mystery, thriller, fantasy?


----------



## Eluixa (Mar 27, 2009)

WillytheSmall said:


> Again, it's all kids books mostly.Narnia looks nice.This thread is an epic fail if you ask me.


 
My husband and I love youth books. They have alot to offer.

Try 'The Thief' It is more grown up, but a fantastic trilogy. The second is 'The queen of Attolia' And I can't remember the third right now but you can find it.
And a thread is not a fail if you have many people trying to humor you.


----------



## WillytheSmall (Mar 27, 2009)

I didnt mean it like you guys weren't helping.I meant that you guys are doing a lot of help, but if you could do this much in like teen books.Thanks


----------



## Dr. Malone (Mar 27, 2009)

You can't read teen books until you're older.  Duh.


----------



## Katastrof (Mar 27, 2009)

Don't you have to be 13 or something to register here? Or at least know how to type?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 28, 2009)

It's not just you, the people who sell books know that most kids want to read books for older kids so they quite often exaggerate the age group they are aimed at on the basis that if they advertise them to teenagers they will be looked at by ten year olds.

The _Artemis Fowl_ Series by  Eoin Colfer was mentioned by Katastrof, the first one is definitely the best but I enjoyed reading them all (and I am in my sixties).

I have not stopped reading good children's books ,but I must have been about your age when I first started reading adult books. The Hornblower series by C.S.Forester were probably the first. They start with Midshipman Hornblower and follow his career through the navy in the Napoleonic wars, but you can read them in any order. I don't know about America, but in England you quite often find them in charity (thrift) shops as well.


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 28, 2009)

Olly Buckle said:


> I have not stopped reading good children's books


 
Do you include in that remark books that were good when they were written years ago?


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 28, 2009)

The Backward OX said:


> Do you include in that remark books that were good when they were written years ago?



I don't find them very often nowadays, I have read a lot of them in the past though and wouldn't exclude them. I am not so hot on "children's classics", things like the Narnia series or "The secret garden" with their "Christian" message, and "Wind in the willows" is too long and meandering. "Treasure Island" is a fantastic tale, but the language is archaic enough to make it almost impossible for kids to read, they are better off with the Muppets version, which like their version of A Christmas Carol is fairly close to the original. Why? Were you going to reccomend "The Magic Pudding".


----------



## Deleted member 33527 (Mar 28, 2009)

If you're just getting started on reading I recommend the Pendragon series. It's really funny, also it's fantasy fiction so I think that you'll really like it. The books are pretty easy to get through.


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 30, 2009)

Katastrof said:


> Don't you have to be 13 or something to register here?


So? What's to stop anyone entering incorrect information when registering? For all you know, I might be a 29 year-old German prostitute working on the Reeperbahn.


----------



## The Backward OX (Mar 30, 2009)

Olly Buckle said:


> Why? Were you going to reccomend "The Magic Pudding".


 
And why not, pray tell? Where today are you going to find literary gems like these?

"Now Sam an' me can never agree
What happened to Curry and Rice.
The whole affair is shrouded in doubt,
For the night was dark and the flare went out,
And all we heard was a startled shout,
Though I think meself, in the subsequent rout,
That us bein' thin, an' him bein' stout,
In the middle of pushin' an' shovin' about,
He--MUST HAVE FELL OFF THE ICE."

and

"This was a welcome suggestion, for, as all travellers know, if you
don't sit by a camp fire in the evening, you have to sit by
nothing in the dark, which is a most unsociable way of spending
your time. They found a comfortable nook under the hedge, where
there were plenty of dry leaves to rest on, and there they built
a fire, and put the billy on, and made tea. The tea and sugar and
three tin cups and half a pound of mixed biscuits were brought out
of the bag by Sam, while Bill cut slices of steak-and-kidney from
the Puddin'. After that they had boiled jam roll and apple
dumpling, as the fancy took them, for if you wanted a change of
food from the Puddin', all you had to do was to whistle twice and
turn the basin round."


----------



## Olly Buckle (Mar 30, 2009)

A true Aussie classic, who would have thought a 29 year old German prostitute would be able to quote it so extensively.


----------



## Jinn Master (Apr 3, 2009)

Read On a Pale Horse, by Piers Antony. Excellent read. It wasn't written as young adult fiction, but it is easy enough you can get through it.


If you want a funny, short, easy read, I recommend Harris and Me. That book used to make me laugh ridiculously hard.


----------



## Coyoteofthenine (May 12, 2009)

There is a series of three books by Derek Landy called Skulduggery Pleasant.  I don't know anyone but me who has read the books but there real good and I think young or old you would like them.  Also you may want to try Terry Pratchett.  He is an easy read to start out with.


----------

